# Freeriden in the Fichtelmountains



## OLB Andi (18. November 2001)

Hi

Wie Ihr wahrscheinlich schon festgestellt habt, haben wir uns im Bike und Singeltreff breit gemacht. Trotzdem möchten wir uns auch hier mal eintrgen. Mir sin´ja schließlich Obäfrangn. (A paar Pfälzer sin´auch dabei) Also wenn Ihr mal Bock habt auf endgeile Freeridetouren im Fichtelgebirge meldet euch bei uns.  

Visit our new Lettenhome :  www.lettenbrueder.de

Freun uns immer auf neue Gesichter

CU OLB Andi


----------



## Intenserider05 (12. März 2008)

Fahre nächste woch nach Feuchtwangen Franken vielleicht kennt ihr ja nen paar Strecken wo man jetzt schon fahren kann und es richtig kracht??
MfG  Sonst auch gerne treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asator (12. März 2008)

Also wir sind in die Osterferien vom Karfreitag bis Ostersonntag drom im Wald... scuhen eh noch Guids^^


----------



## Intenserider05 (13. März 2008)

Bin leider nur von jetzt Sonntag bis Freitag bzw Samstag da schade!

Leute postet alles was geht,ich brauch im Urlaub viel Spaß!Oder melde sich wer lust auf DH u. FR Touren hat Bzw besser wären Bikeparks oder coole Trails von Leuten die aus der Ecke kommen!!
freu mich schon Grüße aus dem Flachland


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2008)

was gehtn jetz los ... der ursprungsbeitrag is von 2001 ... schreibt mal in den richtigen thread   also [Teil 2]


----------

